# Systemics



## Bolero (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi guys, I used a systemic insecticide today on my plants. I'm also planning to use a systemic fungicide.......how long would you wait until putting the fungicide on as well?

I don't want to use both systemics close together as the label warns against combining them. What do you think?

A few days???

Also, how can you tell when the mould/fungus on a plant is 'dead'......I mean if you treat the plant then there will still be signs of the fungus having been there on the leaves. So how do you tell that it's actually worked and the fungus won't come back again???

Thanks guys.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 29, 2007)

okay. as for the insecticide and fungicide, can you find any info online about how long to wait? what are they? does it just say not to tank mix?
as for when the stuff is dead, i don't know. i just sprayed some fuchsia for rust. new rust doesn't form as long as the systemic activity of the pesticide lasts but it didn't kill off and remove all the old stuff... i have very limited fungicide experience so i don't know but i would imagine different fungicides do things different ways, ie some kill the mold, some just kill spores and fruiting bodies, but i don't really know.


----------



## Bolero (Apr 29, 2007)

Ok, thanks for your help anyway. I think I may have found the answer, I might have to wait until the insecticide is out of the plants system before putting the fungicide on.

At the moment there's not much happening with fungus but as winter is setting in I wanted to use it as a prevention. Hopefully it won't be necessary but I will put it on in a few weeks or so just to make sure.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## consettbay2003 (Apr 30, 2007)

There are a number of products available as combination fungicide/pesticides for use on roses that might be helful to you. Generally any products that are safe for roses are not a problem for most orchids.

Bill


----------



## Bolero (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Bill, I wasn't aware of that........that helps, I will look at the garden store next time I go for something.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 30, 2007)

Bolero said:


> Ok, thanks for your help anyway. I think I may have found the answer, I might have to wait until the insecticide is out of the plants system before putting the fungicide on....



i don't agree with that. there can be problems with tank mixing chemicals and spraying several things at once, but typically, a day or two is often fine. it does all depend on the chemicals involved. some are not compatible and it would be appropriate to wait.
(if you wanna pm me the names i'll do a little research for you...)


----------



## bwester (Apr 30, 2007)

I would think that if a bad reaction would occur it would be due to residuals on the plants exterior. All systemics probably stay within the plant at some level for quite sometime.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 30, 2007)

bwester said:


> ...All systemics probably stay within the plant at some level for quite sometime.



that's why they're called systemics! 
but seriously, folks....
sometimes chemicals used alone cause no phytotoxicicty. sometimes, when the chemicals are tank mixed they can cause phytotoxicity. it can also occur due to the plant being stressed, be it from under/over watering, too much light, or other influences.


----------



## bwester (Apr 30, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> that's why they're called systemics!



No, smartass. Systemic simply means that it affects the entire plant, inside and out. That word has nothing to do with how long the particular compound stays in that system. 

From Websters:
Pronunciation: sis-'te-mik
Function: adjective
: of, relating to, or common to a system : as a : affecting the body generally b : supplying those parts of the body that receive blood through the aorta rather than through the pulmonary artery c : of, relating to, or being a pesticide that as used is harmless to the plant or higher animal but when absorbed into its sap or bloodstream makes the entire organism toxic to pests (as an insect or fungus)


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 30, 2007)

:noangel:


----------



## Bolero (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks guys, I might wait a while anyway before spraying. Just to make sure.


----------

